# 2040 Tubes - 9.5Mm Steel



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I've not got a chrony, so this is not a speed post, but a "oh my god, that was such a fun shooting session!" post.





  








Forkeye #6 - some changes to the design




__
All Buns Glazing


__
Nov 1, 2012




I guess this is Mk3 for the forkeye design I&#39;m working on. It&#39;s a modification of...









  








Forkeye #6 - some changes to the design




__
All Buns Glazing


__
Nov 1, 2012




I guess this is Mk3 for the forkeye design I&#39;m working on. It&#39;s a modification of...






I took Forkeye #6 out today after fitting a set of Dankung 2040 tubes to her, and MAN, did I have a LOAD of fun! The 9.5mm (3/8ths) rounds plink straight thru a soda can without any trouble, and the draw is negligible. When I'm shooting light bands, I feel like I develop a much more intimate relationship with the slingshot and the band nuances; I can really focus on where I've aimed vs. where the rounds land.

I find that the shots from a narrower slingshot land higher than a wider forked slingshot with the same anchor point an fork tip (makes sense, when you think about it of course) so from 10m, with 9.5mm steel and from a reasonable anchor point on my ear, (first knuckle touching ear-tip seemed the ticket!) the rounds were landing predicably and I had one of my most accurate and fun shooting sessions in a long time.

Now sure, stronger bands are fun, I had a double 2040 tubes shooting 10mm lead and 9.5mm steel tonight, too, and that was fun, but I found the increased accuracy and the light draw weight was epically fun with the singles.

Only reason I say this is that, unless a main interest in your shooting is obtaining high speeds, plinking with 2040 tubes can be awesome and I think they can sometimes be overlooked by some of the new guys.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm a new guy, and I love 2040s.

LGD


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I won the Summer Nationals tournament using looped 2040s and 3/8" steel. I'm a believer!


----------

